# Redhorse sucker fishing methods?



## ELIWAITS (May 28, 2011)

Whats the best the best way to catch redhorse suckers? I need to know bait rig and place.


----------



## LureheadEd (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I believe Redhorses are or were protected...


----------



## blink (May 28, 2011)

Golden Redhorse are common in the hooch. we catch them off willeo road in cold weather on nightcrawlers. when it warms up we catch more trout than redhorse.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 28, 2011)

Redhorse suckers are not protected and are the BEST eating fresh water fish in my opinion.  We use 40% hog pellets in and onion sack and bait them up for a couple of days then fish for them with a really small hook and worm.  when the cork bobbles you gotta be quick and snatch.  Late evening right before dark has worked best for us. Good luck.


----------



## LureheadEd (May 28, 2011)

Ga DNR website lists the River Redhorse, Robust Redhorse , and Sicklefin Redhorse on their Protected list... There are many kinds of redhorse suckers, I'm sure these are in particular watersheds, but I don't know which...I caught a few Golden's (I hope !) last year in the 'Hootch , they were delicious !!!...


----------



## Pondworm (May 29, 2011)

Our area (lower Flint and part of Spring Creek) that actually has a netting season for the suckers. Runs for 3 months,Nov. thru Jan. As far as fishing for them the hog pellet method arrendale mentioned works over here too. I have some friends who will bait them up with pellets then fish with redworms. Make sure you got a pole with some backbone. They will ruin a flimsy one! Run a close second to a jackfish as far as eating goes.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 29, 2011)

Pondworm said:


> Our area (lower Flint and part of Spring Creek) that actually has a netting season for the suckers. Runs for 3 months,Nov. thru Jan.



Really?

Can you give a reference to the regulation that sets that season?


----------



## BradMyers (May 29, 2011)

LureheadEd said:


> Ga DNR website lists the River Redhorse, Robust Redhorse , and Sicklefin Redhorse on their Protected list... There are many kinds of redhorse suckers, I'm sure these are in particular watersheds, but I don't know which...I caught a few Golden's (I hope !) last year in the 'Hootch , they were delicious !!!...



Here is a list of GA fishes, the info provided shows pictures of most fish with distrubition maps and status. It's been a great resource for me.

http://naturalhistory.uga.edu/~GMNH/FoGA/index.php?page=speciespages/list_species&class=fish


----------



## diamondback (May 29, 2011)

Section 391-4-3-.10 Commercial Fishing 
"It shall be lawful to fish with gill nets on Lake Seminole as follows: 

"From November 1 through January 31 in the Flint River Arm from Faceville Landing upstream to but not including the mouth of Big Slough and in the Spring Creek Arm from State Route 253 upstream to U.S. Route 84 and in Fish Pond Drain from State Route 253 upstream to County Road 1659 at the north end of Ray's Lake. 

"Nets may not be set in waters exceeding eight feet (8') in depth or in stream channels. 

"All game fish and catfish taken in gill nets must be released. 

"All gill nets must be marked by visible buoys. 
"Fishermen are limited to three hundred (300) linear feet of netting. Gill net mesh must be two inches (2") on the square. 

"All nets must be clearly labeled with the name and commercial fishing license number of the person fishing them. 

"All other commercial fishing laws and regulations shall apply." 

this is all I could find.I guess this is still in effect


----------



## Pondworm (May 31, 2011)

diamondback said:


> Section 391-4-3-.10 Commercial Fishing
> "It shall be lawful to fish with gill nets on Lake Seminole as follows:
> 
> "From November 1 through January 31 in the Flint River Arm from Faceville Landing upstream to but not including the mouth of Big Slough and in the Spring Creek Arm from State Route 253 upstream to U.S. Route 84 and in Fish Pond Drain from State Route 253 upstream to County Road 1659 at the north end of Ray's Lake.
> ...



And if you stake a net to the left side of the poles as you hit the channel at Faceville landing, they will take your net and write you a ticket. Some of the DNR guys can get a little ticky. We net out of Faceville each year. We normally wait until later in the season. Like to get a cold snap to run the gators in their holes.They will tear a net to pieces!Also not alot of fun to pull a net up and have a live 8 footer in it.For some reason they get an attitude!


----------



## mtr3333 (May 31, 2011)

Good link 8 species of bass listed in Ga.


----------



## Jaycobb (May 31, 2011)

pondworm said:


> and if you stake a net to the left side of the poles as you hit the channel at faceville landing, they will take your net and write you a ticket. Some of the dnr guys can get a little ticky. We net out of faceville each year. We normally wait until later in the season. Like to get a cold snap to run the gators in their holes.they will tear a net to pieces!also not alot of fun to pull a net up and have a live 8 footer in it.for some reason they get an attitude!



choot em!


----------

